# Looking for Data Sheet/Cut sheet for GE QMR 324...



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

kjl222 said:


> I am trying to get my hands on an original spec/data sheet for a GE QMR 324 200A 240V Fusible Disconnect Panel Switchboard.
> This product was replaced back in 1988, and I have contacted everyone I can think of, but no one has it. Any suggestions? Thanks


Have you tried GE? Their technical support has helped me several times with old equipment.


----------

